# Raven's new brother



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven got a new spoo brother on Sunday. I found him on a FB poodle Rescue page and my daughter-in-law and I drove from Kentucky to Oklahoma to get him. She is from OKC so I planned to go see him around her visit home so neither of us had to drive alone. 

He is a 22 mo. old black mismark. He had been started in obedience but was being re-homed due to family circumstances. As most of you know Raven's fears have hindered our progress in obedience trials, so I was looking for a very brave people friendly guy. His breeder specializes in therapy dogs so he had a great happy disposition. So far he and Raven are getting along great. He has been willing to defer to her and backs off quickly when she's had enough of his exuberant play. 
I hope I can get the picture to post. I'm terrible with them in this site. Meet Wren









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow, what a wonderful handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, I love his name and he is sure handsome


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Gorgeous boy !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That’s a lovely picture of Wren! Congratulations!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow! What a handsome boy. I hope it all works out well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. He is very handsome and it sounds like he should be a great fit for you and your interests in obedience. I hope you have lots of fun and great success together.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, how lucky that you and Ween found each other. Gorgeous spoo


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Raven's Mom said:


> Raven got a new spoo brother on Sunday. I found him on a FB poodle Rescue page and my daughter-in-law and I drove from Kentucky to Oklahoma to get him. She is from OKC so I planned to go see him around her visit home so neither of us had to drive alone.
> 
> He is a 22 mo. old black mismark. He had been started in obedience but was being re-homed due to family circumstances. As most of you know Raven's fears have hindered our progress in obedience trials, so I was looking for a very brave people friendly guy. His breeder specializes in therapy dogs so he had a great happy disposition. So far he and Raven are getting along great. He has been willing to defer to her and backs off quickly when she's had enough of his exuberant play.
> I hope I can get the picture to post. I'm terrible with them in this site. Meet Wren
> ...


What a lovely dog! This is my SP Charlie, a big boy over 80 pounds with the friendliest disposition . We are going to investigate St John's Ambulance therapy dog certification classes, as there are many nursing homes within walking distance of our house









Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

A handsome boy you got there - Lovely markings - Congratulations.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Serendipity strikes again . Welcome Wren!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - he sounds like an excellent fit for your family.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone. He is still a bit stressed from all of the changes but so very responsive and obedient. I have been thrilled at how patient Raven has been with him. I think she enjoys having a playmate as long as he stops when she does. I have only had to intervene a couple of times. 

I had to take Raven with me to Oklahoma to meet him and we stayed the night with my daughter-in- laws family at their lake cabin whom she had never met. She was very shy and nervous at first but by the next day when we left she was even allowing the 2 males, one adult and one teen, to pet her!! I wish we lived closer to provide more opportunities for her to socialize in big groups like that.

Charlie’s Person, wow, that is a bog boy! Wren is currently the same height but weighs less than Raven. He is he extremely thin and bony under his fuzzy coat. He has really big paws and is unaltered at the moment so I expect he may still grow a bit more. I do have a neuter contract so it will happen soon, but I wanted to bond with him some before I put him through that, especially since I plan to do the pexy and not just a simple neuter.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I had to look sexy up. My spoo died from bloat, so I can understand you wanting a precaution.

Having Wren might may eventually get Raven to be more confident, at least when he is around. I give a dog two full weeks before deciding what they are like. They are on their best behavior before then. 

He is a lovely lad and I'm sure he will fit right in.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You might like to know that the private obedience trainer I work with got her first OTCh with a rescue Pomeranian (who is a dog with issues). In other words it is possible to fly far with a rehomed dog.


Play lots of games with Wren to keep training fun. Take him all kinds of places and have him meet all sorts of people so who the judge is doesn't matter one little bit to him. Don't let yourself get super serious either. One of my favorite videos from Betsy and Linda at Top Dog is titled "Are We Having Fun Yet?"


I am glad that Raven is enjoying him. Lily really worked very hard at pretending Javelin simply did not exist for the better part of his first year with us. Now they both adore and depend on one another for the most part.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh,he is gorgeous! Best of Luck!

Martha


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, I guess the newness is wearing off.... he has started humping Raven mercilessly. In his defense Raven does often initiate play but he always takes it too far. I was hoping to wait a month or so before his neuter but I can’t stand this constant battle so he goes Monday for a pre-op consult. 

Those of you with unaltered males, how do you stand it? She cannot walk through the room some times without getting harassed. The previous owner swore he had never been bred and did not have this behavior. She had three other female dogs and one other male. Last night I was seriously wondering what I had done to myself. I want to believe the neuter will make life fun again for me and Raven.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Has Raven corrected him? Javelin tried exactly once when he was just about a year old to hump Lily (who as it turns out had a UTI which made her small attractive). We were all on the bed and I thought for a millisecond about stopping him, but decided her way of telling him no would mean more. She tried to bite his nose off and he hasn't tried since.


----------



## Beaches1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Wren is lovely.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Lily_cd
Raven has been remarkably tolerant. She comes to me or my mother with this pleading look like “help me!”. She got him good one time and he was very subdued for a little while and then he was back at it. I hope there is nothing wrong with Raven that is drawing his attention, but I think she genuinely enjoys playing with him and will initiate play until he starts that behavior and then she doesn’t seem to know what to do. I have tried to wait them out but he continues to ramp up so I have started stepping in sooner. Sometimes she keeps trying to play which makes it more difficult to correct him.

I did think long and hard about whether I really wanted two dogs because other than trying to compete with her, Raven was the perfect pet. I do think he has a great goofy personality when she is not involved so I am hopeful it will not be too difficult to overcome. I just decided to neuter ASAP to avoid more ingrained behaviors.

Beaches...thank you, his looks are actually growing on me. I felt like he had a rather blocky head for a spoo when I first met him but I guess I am getting used it. He is so very different looking than Raven head to toe.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Raven's Mom said:


> Well, I guess the newness is wearing off.... he has started humping Raven mercilessly. In his defense Raven does often initiate play but he always takes it too far. I was hoping to wait a month or so before his neuter but I can’t stand this constant battle so he goes Monday for a pre-op consult.
> 
> Those of you with unaltered males, how do you stand it? She cannot walk through the room some times without getting harassed. The previous owner swore he had never been bred and did not have this behavior. She had three other female dogs and one other male. Last night I was seriously wondering what I had done to myself. I want to believe the neuter will make life fun again for me and Raven.


My Sam is unaltered and has fathered 3 litters. My girl Cammie is his mother, and he most definitely would not dare to try to hump her. She actually humps him if she notices that he is misbehaving. Only very occasionally will Sam try to hump another dog, and I can get him under control by snapping a leash on him. I freely take him to the dog park with very few problems -- mostly he is just interested in deciding who should throw his ball for him. I actually had more problems with my boy Bob humping other dogs than I have had with Sam. Bob was neutered at 6 months. So I am not so sure that neutering will solve the humping problem. But worth a try.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I am pretty confident that neutering will make him much easier to live with! Intact dogs have never worked out in my multi-dog home. 

Also, regarding having two spoos--Frosty can still be very obnoxious with Maizie and she doesn't correct him (she is the most sweet and gentle dog I've ever had). Therefore, I have to give him time-outs when he's too eager to play and she wants to be left alone. She likes knowing that I have her back. And she does love playing with her pesky brother, but only on her terms


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well by all means if he isn't listening to her saying no then neuter it is. Lily is such a queen bee that neither of our (both intact) male dogs would think of doing anything other than giving a little sniff at her butt.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have toys, but hormones are hormones...

Even though he’s neutered, Merlin used to try to hump Beckie, especially before she was spayed, and especially in heat !

Beckie will put him in his place real fast ! Even now, you can tell he sometimes would like to but there is no way she would let him.

I think neutering should help. Maybe it won’t stop completely but you’ll be there to maintain peace and hopefully Raven will learn to speak for herself.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wren is beautiful. And it does sound like you'll be able to do what you wanted to with obedience. Congrats! Good find. :angel:


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

MaizieFrosty, leashing and forcing a time out is exactly what I have done. He knows what he did the minute I stand up to go get him and slinks off. He just has no impulse control at all yet. The previous owner sent me videos of him working on his obedience in her yard but we are no where near that here. He does pretty well indoors but outside all bets are off! 

I am trying a few things in very short bursts to see how he responds. I wish I had a basement...that would be so great to have a cooler spot to work in this extreme heat!


----------

